# 8th Annual Evans County Indoor



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

*8th Annual Evans County Indoor will be January 17 & 18th, 2014 *

Event will be held at the Evans County Wildlife Club in Hagan, GA

$20.00 for USA Archery Members – additional fee for those who need to join USA Archery. (see attached form or go to http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery.aspx for more information.

This is the Evans County JOAD’s annual fundraiser for the team.  We will have concessions including stew, chili, hotdogs, hamburgers, breakfast foods for Saturday morning & beverages.  So, come on out and have a great time shooting, eat some good food and support a youth archery team!  We’ll also have door prizes!! 

Shooting times will be Friday night the 17th @6:30 & Saturday the 18th either 9am or 1:30pm.  The Saturday afternoon line fills up fast, so get your registration forms in early to ensure a spot on the line.  Registration fees along with appropriate forms must be received to ensure your spot on the line.

All participants are required to have a USA Archery Membership – see attached registration form and information sheets for more details.

All registration forms, waivers and fees must be postmarked by January 10, 2014 or space will not be guaranteed and late fee will apply.

go to http://www.gaarchery.org/ to get the registration form

Come on out and support a great youth archery team, have some fun and EAT!  

Divisions & Target sizes:

YEOMAN Through the year of 9th Birthday Distance 9 Meters
 60 Arrows, Recurve 60cm face-Outer 10, Compound 40cm face-
 Outer 10
BOWMAN Through the year of 12th Birthday Distance 18 Meters
 60 Arrows, Recurve 60cm face-Outer 10, Compound 40cm face- Outer 10
CUB Through the year of 14th Birthday Distance 18 Meters
 60 Arrows, Recurve 60cm face-Outer 10, Compound 40cm face- Outer 10
CADET Through the year of 17th Birthday Distance 18 Meters
 60 Arrows on the 40cm face, Recurve-Outer 10, Compound- Inner 10
JUNIOR Through the year of 20th Birthday Distance 18 Meters
 60 Arrows on the 40cm face, Recurve-Outer 10, Compound- Inner 10
ADULT, MASTERS & BOWHUNTER Distance 18 meters
 60 Arrows on the 40cm face, Recurve-Outer 10, Compound- Inner 10


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 19, 2013)

would love to come, but I can't get to hagan, ga. from here, lol!!


----------



## red1691 (Dec 22, 2013)

NFAA membership will work being the GAA and the GBAA have a cooperative agreement between the two, Yes?


----------



## In the zone (Dec 23, 2013)

red1691 said:


> NFAA membership will work being the GAA and the GBAA have a cooperative agreement between the two, Yes?



Not anymore.  USA Archery has mandated that for events to be covered by insurance, each attendee must be a USAA member.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually there is a temporary membership available to NFAA members that is good for a single event at no cost. There is no limit to how many of these a person can get per year.

Non NFAA members can get the temporary membership for $15.

Here is the link to the info.

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Membership/Individual-and-Family


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for answering for me, haven't had time to get on here the last couple days.  Yes, there is a temporary membership, and if you want to upgrade later you can do that as well.


----------



## red1691 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info.!!!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 29, 2013)

Getting registrations in daily!  Get yours in early to reserve your spot on the line!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I've had some archers asking about accomodations. I recommend Statesboro and I was able to get a special rate of $84 from Holiday Inn. This includes breakfast. If you would like to take advantage of this deal, use the link below. Several archers stayed there last year and were very pleased with the hotel.

http://www.holidayinn.com/redirect?...Code=1&hotelCode=TBRHI&_PMID=99801505&GPC=EJD

I am trying to contact Comfort Inn of Statesboro - but the manager is out of town and is not responding to my emails. If I hear something about a group rate, I will post it here.  Going to see what other rates I can get as there are several hotels in the area.

Get those registrations in by Friday to reserve your spot on the line! 
If there are any teams coming, check with me about availablility on the afternoon line, as usual, that's the most popular!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 9, 2014)

Tomorrow is the last day to get your registration in the mail to avoid a late fee and reserve your spot!


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jan 9, 2014)

In the zone said:


> Not anymore.  USA Archery has mandated that for events to be covered by insurance, each attendee must be a USAA member.



I have usaa for my car insurance does that count? Lol


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 10, 2014)

Good thought, but no... 

there is a $15 Temporary membership though if you don't want to get the full membership.  

We've got lots of good door prizes, gift cards, etc.. so you could win that back with our raffle!!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone making hotel reservations at Holiday Inn from tomorrow through the weekend, you need to call and speak to Meagan Johnson, Director of Sales and Marketing to get the $84 rate.  The link I previously posted will work through midnight tonight to get the rate, but not after that. 

Afternoon line is full, still room on Friday and Saturday if you'd like to come and sling some arrows and EAT some GOOD FOOD!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 19, 2014)

*2014 Evans County Indoor Results*

  Thank you to all the archers who came out to support the Evans County J.O.A.D. youth team!  
We had a good turnout with 90 shooters in all divisions!  
Results are attached - if you were not there for the raffle and you won something I will be getting in touch with you - if you were not there for awards, I will mail your medallion on Tuesday.

Thanks again for another successful FUNdraiser! Hope everyone had a good time!!


----------

